

Can Brain Scans Predict Music Sales? - pwg
http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2011/06/can-brain-scans-predict-music-sa.html?ref=hp

======
BasilAwad
Brain scans can be more honest and accurate than consumer surveys and focus
groups but I don't think brain scans can be projected past the individual to
nation-wide sales, unless the nation is made up of the same individual with
the same experiences and associations...

To do such a thing would probably take a cross disciplinary approach with
market researchers who can fragment society into similar buyer groups for
testing and perhaps musicians who can identify different techniques and
sequences in the song.

